# Veterans getting pulled over



## Scott45 (Mar 15, 2018)

i was pulled over a while back, and the officer correctly noted that I was well, well north of .08.

He called a tow and a cab. I think he gave me a (huge) break. Seems most cops are vets. Are non vet cops less inclined to give vets that type of break?


----------



## 52833 (Jan 5, 2019)

Scott45 said:


> i was pulled over a while back, and the officer correctly noted that I was well, well north of .08.
> 
> He called a tow and a cab. I think he gave me a (huge) break. Seems most cops are vets. Are non vet cops less inclined to give vets that type of break?


Stop drinking and driving.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Which media agency did you not say you're with?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes. We frequently jepordize our jobs and pensions and public safety by letting drunk drivers off the hook.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Scott45 said:


> i was pulled over a while back, and the officer correctly noted that I was well, well north of .08.
> 
> He called a tow and a cab. I think he gave me a (huge) break. Seems most cops are vets. Are non vet cops less inclined to give vets that type of break?


What are you a defense attorney? Shut up&#8230;


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I do the above for EVERYBODY. As far as Vets status, I provide a hug goodbye and remind them that Outback will provide them a free "Bloomin Onion" on Veterans Day


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I only give breaks like that if they know the secret handshake.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Only Lieutenants or higher hire 

Well, maybe recruiters


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

The only thing I got from this is that you drove drunk. Got a huge break from an officer and you are now wondering if you could get away with it again. Thank you for your service. Now go get some help.


----------



## Jrod6 (Mar 24, 2017)

I've gotten more breaks then I can count, but never for drunk driving because I'm not an idiot.


----------

